
What Will Daily Life Look Like After Covid-19? - presiozo
https://hackernoon.com/what-will-daily-life-look-like-after-covid-19-tk12j3y4h
======
onychomys
I have a hard time understanding why anybody would wash their hands directly
after waking up. You haven't been exposed to any new people in your sleep
unless you're in some sort of communal living arrangement like a homeless
shelter, so how would you have been exposed to any new pathogens?

------
mister_hn
hopefully, full working remotely, but with kids properly at school

